# F1 - Australia



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Predictions???

1. M. Schumacher
2. JP Montoya
3. Alonso


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Montoya 1st


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

1 Montoya
2 Raikonnen
3 M Schumacher
4 R Schumaker
5 Button
6 Webber


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

One of the BMW Williams - Their new car looks pretty awesome and has been in testing for some-time.

Providing he doesn't do anything too crazy I would back Montoya.

Shame Audi haven't got round to building a F1 car with Quattro ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I think Williams are really in with a shout this time.

My prediction (well Kate's actually!) :
[1] Â M Schumacher
[2] Â Montoya
[3] Â Alonzo

Oooh I just remembered I was at Silverstone last Monday for a seminar errr I mean the F1 testing. I'll post some pics etc later. You won't believe how close Kate and I got.

p.s. When Ralf drives on the road it seems he thinks he's still on the track. I thought he was gonna ram me up the arse in his 530D. Â 

[edit]
Doh! My camera and camcorder are both at work. :-/
[/edit]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

1. Raikonnen
2. DC (shit or bust season)
3. Montoya
4. M Schumacher

Street circuits like albert park suit the Mclaren chassis and the new MP4/19 is running well, with little pre season showboating or sandbagging in evidence.

The new Ferrari is relatively untested away from their own Fiorino test track. Â Michael di not make poidium last year.

Alonso and Button to have reliability problems.

Webber to run light and show well early on.

Toyotas picking up the pace from last year.


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

I reckon Button has a good chance of a podium finish.

1. Coulthard
2. A german
3. Button

Both BMW Williams will be disqualified for jumping red lights and failing to indicate at the pit stops. :-/


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2004)

1) Montoya [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] :-*

2) Alonzo 

3) M Schumacher [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

1 Ralf
2 Alonso
3 M Shumi


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

;D

1) Schumi

2) Montoya

3) Button

Kimi & DC tp take each other off first corner
Barichello to be taken off by Ralf

Minardi to finish last : : :


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

One of the top three will have an engine goi and be demoted 10 spots.

There will be a large 1st corner pile up followed by rain early in the race scuppering everyones strategy.

Schmacher and Montoya take each other out. Kimi is nowhere, Ralf spins and DC looks promising but his car fails.

Button gets strategy just right and wins the race. Webber is second, and Pantano 3rd 

Well, it is late!


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

Button looking good in practice....wish I was there rather than in sleepy Southampton!


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Any one else think Rosenthal & team look like a right bunch of tossers with their lovely 1960's mics?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2004)

hopefully monty.. but i'm happy enough from winning Â£165 already from correctly predicting the front 2 rows from qualifying !!!


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

SundeepTT said:


> hopefully monty.. but i'm happy enough from winning Â£165 already from correctly predicting the front 2 rows from qualifying !!!


Not a bad profit for watching tv... 

I hope Montoya or Raikonnen wins.

Infact I would be happy with a non-ferrari win, & very happy with a non-Shumacher win...


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Anyone else staying up to watch it? :shock:


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

I'm here !!!! fixing forum issues and watching F1  after 3 hrs sleep :?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Not long to go now!


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

KevinST said:


> Predictions???
> 
> 1. M. Schumacher
> 2. JP Montoya
> 3. Alonso


Hmmm - 1st and 3rd correct :roll:

Hope the Ferrari domination doesn't continue too long... hope it was the Michelin tyres not being hot enough.... hope hope hope... :?


----------



## NicholasButt1 (Feb 1, 2003)

Brilliant car, brilliant drivers and a great result.

Even better to see Ron Dennis' team fail so badly.

Ferrari 1-2 the whole season is what I would like to see...oh and DC kill himself.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

NicholasButt1 said:


> Ferrari 1-2 the whole season is what I would like to see...oh and DC kill himself.


 :? :roll:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

NicholasButt1 said:


> oh and DC kill himself.


Doesn't matter how much you support one team over another quotes like this relating to a sport like F1 are insensitive and unnecessary.

Tongue in cheek or not a true sports fan would have not have said this!


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

NicholasButt1 said:


> ...oh and DC kill himself.


That is an incredibly rude comment and I certainly would never expect that from a member of a motor car forum. I hope you didn't mean it and I hope you apologise.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

jgoodman00 said:


> Infact I would be happy with a non-ferrari win, & very happy with a non-Shumacher win...


What a terrible weekend...


----------

